# Cuda Updated Shotz



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

Here...


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice pics and awsome fish! how big is he?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet teeth


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, that has to be one of the nicest captures of acestro coloration I've ever seen. Heads and shoulders above the rest man, well done


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

GREAT cuda, love the chompers.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I love the colors on that cuda great shot man


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Wow, that has to be one of the nicest captures of acestro coloration I've ever seen. Heads and shoulders above the rest man, well done
> [snapback]1056059[/snapback]​


Thank´s buddy, i love my Cuda, i try to do my best feeding and treating my fishes, the colors comes with the fishes









He´s 16 centímeters


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks good


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

Updated shots.

I dont know WHY, i tried to introduce in the tank a labio frenatus, but then when i just droped the fish into the tank, i think in 3 secounds he was already inside of the cuda´s mouth... and few seconds after in his belly.. here are the pics...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow! Great captures! Looking at the size of the scales, microlepis (small scale) seems to fit perfect! Glad he's so healthy!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your cuda is looking good and healthy. I especially like that last picture. Great set of dental work


----------

